# How our military should be honored



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

some of you might remember a thread where I mentioned how our church honored one of our members. Glenn was a marine in WWII, received his purple heart from injuries in Okinawa. He was a marine at heart until he passed. I was able to secure 11 marines to assisst in this veterans memorial and burial. They did a fine job in honoring a brother-in-arms who fought years before any of them were even born.

The colors were first presented to Glenn's daughter, and then to his great grandson who is his named after him.

On behalf of a grateful nation....

Tropicalsun


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Very respectable, be proud of yourself for honoring this man that gave so much to his nation!


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

We Need More Pepole Like You Out There...i Have Chills All The Way Up My Spine Just Seeing Thoose Pics....and That Boy Will Honor That Special Flag Just As I Do My Fathers And Grand Fathers...till The Day I Am Gone...god Bless You And Your Church For What You Have Done...thanks


----------

